# Up or Down on Perdido?



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm going to Perdido River Saturday. Any input on going up or down from Seminole Landing this time of year?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

depends if your catfishin it really dosent matter, i prefer to goa little south in between hwy 90 landing and rubys fish camp i like to stay in that little area seems to have good numbers of fish


----------

